# Sunday ride?



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I am recovering from some injuries and just want to do a fun long ride on Sunday and all of my usual riding partners are racing that day. I am up for whatever as long as there is a lot of joking and laughing. If you want to climb, we can climb; if you want to ride flats, we can ride flats. Don't be concerned about keeping up or anything like that. It's going to be casual and fun. So who's in?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Where were you thinking of leaving from?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I was thinking of leaving from the front of the group.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Pablo said:


> I was thinking of leaving from the front of the group.



Classic.

Ideally I would want to start from somewhere that I could get to from riding from my house without having to leave before dawn so I could leave from more or less anywhere from Deer Creek to Lookout on the west side to similar north/south locations on the east side, depending on what time people want to meet.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Sherpa23 said:


> Classic.
> 
> Ideally I would want to start from somewhere that I could get to from riding from my house without having to leave before dawn so I could leave from more or less anywhere from Deer Creek to Lookout on the west side to similar north/south locations on the east side, depending on what time people want to meet.


I'm going mountain biking on Sunday, but maybe another time if you want to ride some hills near Longmont/Boulder.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Too far south for me, sorry. I have to commute Windsor to Longmont all week, so I'm not a fan of more commuting on weekends. Plus I'm lazy, and thinking about doing the mtn bike thing this weekend.

Have a good ride.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Nobody?


----------



## jlitalien (Mar 13, 2008)

Well unfortunately I will be working :cryin: , but I think that my riding partner is planning on Deer Creek. I'll send him an email.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

Ciao Jimmy!
our Saturday ride was scrubbed due to weather and we are now looking at riding Sunday at 10AM, leaving from Deer Creek and Wadsworth. 
We are looking at doing HighGrade/City View (comfortable 35 mile ride) or Deer Creek Loop (48 mile loop). We will probably decide on site when we know who is riding and how we all feel.


----------



## jlitalien (Mar 13, 2008)

jechilt said:


> Ciao Jimmy!
> our Saturday ride was scrubbed due to weather and we are now looking at riding Sunday at 10AM, leaving from Deer Creek and Wadsworth.
> We are looking at doing HighGrade/City View (comfortable 35 mile ride) or Deer Creek Loop (48 mile loop). We will probably decide on site when we know who is riding and how we all feel.



:cryin: Some times I hate work!

Well Sherpa, I hope you and John (jechilt) get to ride together. Hopefully I can get out for the next one.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

will most likely be one of these 2 routes:

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/littleton/935064448587 (hard for me but I do like it)

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/littleton/641056771 (city view is really nice and the scenery is great)


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Room for one more? I might be able to make it.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

If it's not raining, I"ll see you guys there. Post here if you decide to push it back for whatever reason.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

Bubba, there is room for as many that want to come along!

I will post here later this evening whether we go or not. I don't mind a little rain as long as the temp stays above 60....but obviously prefer no rain.

Let's hope for some better weather! It is just yucky outside right now...


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

hi guys...
i talked with my other riding buddy and we are not going to go tomorrow. the weather is not good enough and tour de cure is just around the corner.
we will go out another weekend. if interested, we (jlitalien & I) can keep you informed of our club rides. jlitalien is laying down world class flat road rides times so if you want a challenge, he is the guy to go with. I prefer the hills....not too fast but working on being consistent.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if I will make it either with the wet weather. Might just ride along the front range if it looks sketchy. Don't want to risk going down in those tight corners when your brakes don't work.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

if you would like, we can post the next time we are going to ride deer creek....weekends only. I am told that riding it on the weekday is too risky because of traffic.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I'll head out in a bit. Looks like things are drying out nicely. Not sure what you mean by "world class flat road ride times" (like if you mean he's working on his 40k and doing sub 46 minutes or - if you have a sarcastic streak - even if you mean he's trying hard but is really slow or if he;s just going out and riding tempo) but if it's on a Wednesday, that might be fun.

I am rearranging my ride schedule to include some new training for the next 4 weeks with Wednesdays are light-medium tempo days. If someone wanted to come along, that would be nice change of pace.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

The forecast shows 60% chance rain on the weather channel....too high a chance for rain for the drive. If the weather stays overcast, I will just to some miles near the home.

I definately get smoked on flat roads so anyone who can average 24mph for 80+ miles is pretty darn good in my book.

I work days during the week and normally can't get out for a ride unless I plan in advance and it is later in the afternoon (after 3). 

What kind of light-medium tempo rides do you ride?


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

dagnabit! I got duped by the weather channel. It looks like we could have eaked out a ride without getting rained on.
Hope someone made it out for a ride today.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I got 2 hours in on the CX bike (left the road bike at work due to the forecast).

Sunday is my wife's sleep in day so I spent the first 3+ hours this morning trying to keep track of our 3 puppies. I was fried when my wife appeared, she insisted I go for a ride which helped a bunch. Of course the dogs had used up all their energy on me in the morning so they just slept while I was gone.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

jechilt said:


> I definately get smoked on flat roads so anyone who can average 24mph for 80+ miles is pretty darn good in my book.
> 
> What kind of light-medium tempo rides do you ride?


Just got back from a 5 hour ride. Just missed the wetness this morning and got rained on for the last 10 minutes getting back home. It would have been nice to do Deer Creek or whatever.

I don't know what my average speed is on my training rides. I only pay attention to the mileage if it's a new or unusual ride or route - I"m not being aloof, I just don't ever look at that stuff. All I can tell you is that I know that I've done one century solo in under 4 hours and I know that most of my races average close to 50 kph (sometimes slightly more). For the most part, though, I have zero clue about that stuff. I race 3 times a week so it's not like I need a measuring stick outside of the results. Other than some structured stuff outside of racing I do some pretty quiet rides. At any rate, I'm not really looking for someone who wants to race every time we get on a bike (that's what actual races are for) but anyone that's good company would be someone that I'd enjoy riding with.

I don't do any rides where I just go out and ride hard (not counting races or motor workouts or intervals). Light-medium tempo is like 250w-280w and I'll usually do that for a short to medium ride of 3 to 4.5 hours with some segments in the middle where I pay attention to the watts with some longer intervals but for the most part, the ride is at a conversational pace. The rest of my rides are just light spinning. Bike riding is a social sport so I try to do my part to keep it that way.

I work some unusual hours but on Wednesdays, I usually leave the house at 5a and get back to the office by 10:30a and work late. Would that work for you?


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

It would be pretty cool to ride with someone who actually races. I have been thinking that I might give it a whirl next year but still think I am too slow.
From the readings on my computer, I ride around 175-200 watts. I can't push 225-250 watts for hours. I would have to go on one of your easy days.

This week is not good and next week I am in training 25-28th. Maybe after that we can hook up for a ride? 

The more people I ride with the more I learn. I have my days of being serious but also like to have fun


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

jechilt said:


> It would be pretty cool to ride with someone who actually races. I have been thinking that I might give it a whirl next year but still think I am too slow.
> From the readings on my computer, I ride around 175-200 watts. I can't push 225-250 watts for hours. I would have to go on one of your easy days.
> 
> This week is not good and next week I am in training 25-28th. Maybe after that we can hook up for a ride?
> ...


I am up for riding whenever. I do a training race on Tuesday evening, race on Thursday evening, track workout on Sunday morning and race Sunday evening. Other than those things and Saturday, they're all easy rides. As I said, outside of racing and the odd structured workout, they're pretty much all quiet rides. And depending on your schedule, you can always ride with me from central denver to the tuesday training race and try your hand at it. I'm sure you would like it. 

When my season ends in early October, I'll be on a different schedule so that might be easier.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

Sherpa23, what kind of racing are you talking about? Street racing, track racing, other?

Do they have beginner levels? I have not done anything competative but it sounds interesting. If I can work my schedule, I would like to take you up on the offer.

John


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

jechilt said:


> Sherpa23, what kind of racing are you talking about? Street racing, track racing, other?
> 
> Do they have beginner levels? I have not done anything competative but it sounds interesting. If I can work my schedule, I would like to take you up on the offer.
> 
> John


Loaded question. Okay, let me give you the full explanation and rundown, and it would be good for anyone on the front range who's thinking about racing so I will probably put too much information for you but would be a good resource if someone else needs it.

Racing 101: 

This your resource for most racing here in Colorado: www.americancycling.org

You need a license to race and your license will have a category on it. Road racing is divided into categories. Here in Colorado Cat. 4 is the lowest and 1 is the highest. Pros are Cat. 1's who race on pro teams and thus get a pro license. You need points to move up from one category to the next, except for Cat. 1 to Pro. No points are needed for that, all you need is to be on registered pro team. Not all the best teams register as pro teams, either. There are some well funded teams here that don't spend the money to be pro teams that have some of the best racers here, racing as cat. 1's. There are also age graded categories for 35+ and 45+ competitors that race together independent of category.

Anyway, most racing is not the age-graded masters competition and for those 4's race separately, 3's race separately, and Pros, 1's and 2's race together. 25 points or something like that are needed to go from 4 to 3 and 3 to 2. I think that you need 30 or something to go from 2 to 1 (but remember, you have to beat pros and 1's for those points). Points for an upgrade are something like 7 for a win, 5 for 2nd, 4,3,2,1 for the other respective places. Sorry, I can't remember the exact numbers.

Track racing is run by USA Cycling and the resource for track racing here in Colorado is:
http://www.coloradousac.org/track/. Same deal as road except you start in Cat. 5. For racing on the track, they make it A, B, and C groups and there is some overlap in the numerical categories. You can rent a track bike to go try out the track. Track bikes are different from road bikes in that they have only one gear that's fixed (no coasting) and have no brakes. You cannot ride a road bike on the track. If you want to try that, I'm happy to take you with me when I go to work out and you can mess around on the track (just don't kill anybody).

Training Races:

One of the nice things about Denver is that every Tuesday and Thursday in between time changes, there is a one hour training race near the Denver Tech Center at the Meridian office park. This is not a real race: no license requirements, no entry fees, no official results, no prizes. Consequently, everyone races together. There are, for the most part, a solid group of racers out there. The other thing about it is that if you get dropped, you can jump back in on the next lap (just don't do the stupid thing and jump in the front - make sure you jump in toward the back). The thing is that you can't just go out there and get right in the middle with no experience or guidance but it's actually a great place to learn what racing is all about as long as you respect what you're doing and don't put anyone else in harm's way.

I haven't done Meridian since June because I was doing a race series in Golden but I"ll be back there from now until the end of my season on Tuesdays and I'm happy to take you down there. I race at the track on Thursdays (at least through Labour Day) so I can't help you for Thursdays until after the track ends, although I keep training there on Thursday evenings. Sundays are two parts for me at this point of the year: track training the morning and road racing in the evenings. Generally, my category goes last so it's possible to get it all in.

If you're interested at all in racing, you should really give it a go. It's one of those things that you will never know about until you do it. Even watching from the sidelines won't be able to give you an indication of what it would be like for you. You just have to jump in with both feet.

I hope this helps.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Jechilt and I seem to have the same interest. I may want to try a few races some day. My family obligations are letting up as my kids get older and it would probable be nice to have some competition to keep me structured. As long as it doesn't run my life. I did ride Deer Creek Sunday. Hooked up with a couple guys while I was down there. Weather was pretty good except right at the top. Lightning and low clouds. No rain though. I am willing to ride with anyone. Probable couldn't stay with Sherpa on anything but an eazy day. But am looking for group rides cuz I usually ride alone.


----------



## jlitalien (Mar 13, 2008)

jechilt said:


> jlitalien is laying down world class flat road rides times so if you want a challenge, he is the guy to go with.........I definately get smoked on flat roads so anyone who can average 24mph for 80+ miles is pretty darn good in my book


John you give me way too much credit! 

If you head out to a race I'm in; assuming that I'm not working.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Stop all this "easy day" talk. Cycling is a social sport. It's just pedaling and chatting. Any day that I ride, anyone is welcome to come along. As I said earlier, I don't ever go out and just ride hard. Don't worry about being able to hang because it's not about that.

Let me know if you want to come along.


----------



## spinmash (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm interested in checking out the Meridian training races - where would I found out more detail as to when and where they're held? I've intended to race more this year, but have only hit a couple of races in the Spring and some group rides (including the Triple). It'd be cool to meet some folks that race regularly and learn from them. 

I ride Deer Creek/High Grade/City View every Sunday morning if you ever want to join.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

spinmash said:


> I'm interested in checking out the Meridian training races - where would I found out more detail as to when and where they're held? I've intended to race more this year, but have only hit a couple of races in the Spring and some group rides (including the Triple). It'd be cool to meet some folks that race regularly and learn from them.
> 
> I ride Deer Creek/High Grade/City View every Sunday morning if you ever want to join.


Meridian office park is on the Northeast corner of i25 and Lincoln. The ride/race starts promptly at 6p and you'll see guys gathering at an intersection on the west side of the main loop starting at about 5:50 or so.

It's a good environment to get your racing legs as long as you're safe. It's never that hard and it's pretty easy to sit in. And it's pretty enjoyable, for the most part.

I usually ride down there from my office in central Denver and ride home (weather dependent) but plenty of people drive. Sometimes I ride there and get a lift back if it's going to rain.

At this time of year, I don't usually get to go on a ride on Sundays. As I said, I usually have training in the am and racing in the pm. I wish I'd known that you were riding last Sunday as I ended up riding a long ways alone. At any rate, I'll ping you if I get to go on a Sunday. Those are good loops.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

spinmash said:


> I'm interested in checking out the Meridian training races - where would I found out more detail as to when and where they're held? I've intended to race more this year, but have only hit a couple of races in the Spring and some group rides (including the Triple). It'd be cool to meet some folks that race regularly and learn from them.
> 
> I ride Deer Creek/High Grade/City View every Sunday morning if you ever want to join.


Spinmash, what time are you riding on Sunday? I am thinking about riding Deer Creek Sunday morning.
Saturday morning, we are riding from Cherry Creek to Castle Rock


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

Sherpa23 said:


> Meridian office park is on the Northeast corner of i25 and Lincoln. The ride/race starts promptly at 6p and you'll see guys gathering at an intersection on the west side of the main loop starting at about 5:50 or so.
> 
> It's a good environment to get your racing legs as long as you're safe. It's never that hard and it's pretty easy to sit in. And it's pretty enjoyable, for the most part.
> 
> ...


I am going to have to check this out...


----------



## jlitalien (Mar 13, 2008)

I know that this is extremely late notice, but just in case anyone is interested this is the route that jchilt and I will be riding tomorrow: 

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/aurora/880720470001

We will be meeting at Parker & Quincy around 0530-0545 and heading out @ 0600.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

it sure was quiet at Deer Creek today. On the way up, I saw nobody. On the way back, I saw about 10 riders total. Had a head wind most of the way up Deer Creek and High Grade. Weather was cool but not cold. Roads were really clean and speeds were pretty darn fast even to the point of a little sliding. 

Sure hope to hook up with everyone soon. We would like to also see our club grow.


----------



## spinmash (Jul 15, 2008)

Didn't see your post until today, j, sorry about that. Did DC/HG Sunday morning too - I was wearing a Bianchi jersey. Hope you had a good ride - weather was nice and traffic was light. Couldn't ask for much more. Maybe next week?


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

Weather permitting, I will ride Saturday and Sunday...maybe both at Deer Creek.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Will be racing at Gateway Cup in STL. Sorry. After October 5 I should be good to get out for casual rides on Sundays so definitely then if not sooner.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

I will be riding Deer Creek this weekend. Saturday start time is 0600.
May ride it sunday. Have not decided if it is a 0600 or 1100 start.


----------

